# Shots of Cochise



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

B]_Thought I would share some pics of Cochise with GoPitBull. [/







[/IM







G]SIZE]_[/B]














jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

your images appear to be broke. Would love to see them though.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i cant see anything


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry BTK didn't work


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes it would be nice if you shared them lol.. Can't wait to see them  lmao


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

See the shots are so fantastic that us normal folks can't see them...HAHA!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PSH i wanna see em!!!!!!1


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man i waited like a minute becuase i thought they would load or somthing lol


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

lets see the pics..plez


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look how many responses you get with no pics. Image if there where pictures!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Just put them on Photobucket and then post the IMG link.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

THERE WE GO!!!! LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The original images loaded for me! Beautiful dog!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

that's a good looking dog...............why is he beating up that tree ..lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice photos of a very handsome guy.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he's a good looking dog!!! =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love cochise


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good looking guy.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Theres a bully I can admire.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's a bad boy!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hes sucha handsome boy. Im stealing him. YOU KNOW THAT!!!!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh wow. Dang...he is beautiful. Or well handsome haha since he is a male.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aidan said:


> Theres a bully I can admire.


Hes not a bully.


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh he has been working out haha!


----------



## broke94hatch (Oct 29, 2009)

One of the best looking Pit I've seen on this site.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa.thats a good looking dog..very muscular..Great pis


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

the dog im modeling my Dingo after


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

hes pretty nice muscle tone too


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Handsome boy Glad you got the pics up.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes not a bully.


I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO SAY THAT!!! HAHA!

Cochise is well deserved of his GrCh in the UKC ring for a reason! That boy is a specimen of a PitterStaff!


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty dog...I love his ears!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

well dang, I still have a hard time telling a few apart. Thats a big boy.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the compliments on Cochise!

He looks bigger in pics lol!

He is actually a little under 19 inches at the whithers and he only weighs 56 pounds. So he is a standard size UKC male he gets lost amongst the 70 pound males at shows lol, but he still gets the judges attention for a little guy.

Thanks for all the compliments again!


----------

